# bildungsnah



## vbergen

Hello, please help with this sentence:
”Wie bildungsnah ist familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?„



how --??-- familiar environment --??--


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I give you a link with several translations for the similar "bildungsnahe Familien". http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/uebersetzung/bildungsnahen+familien.html
Basically it means "How educated is the familiar environment?

It is contrary to "bildungsfern" and this is an euphemism for "ungebildet and unwilling to become educated".
Implicitly it assumes that middleclass familis are "bildungsnah" and "Unterschichten" and lower classes are mostly "bildungsfern" or families with "Migration background" "Migrationshintergrund" - are often assumed as "bildungsfern".

"Zielperson" makes this person to an object of investigation.


----------



## ayuda?

*My translation attempt:*
Wie bildungsnah ist familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?„

How is the *receptiveness to education* [bildungsnah] of the family environment/background of *the person in question* [Zielperson/target person] to be evaluated?

¿Hasta qué punto puede el ambiente familiar *de la persona de quien se trata* [Zielperson/target person] evaluarse respecto a la [al nivel de] *receptividad de la educación *[bildungsnah]?

Hope it helps.


----------



## Demiurg

Did you make this sentence up?  I doesn't sound idiomatic.  There's an article missing:
_
Wie bildungsnah ist die familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?_


----------



## perpend

vbergen said:


> Hello, please help with this sentence:
> ”Wie bildungsnah ist familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?„
> 
> 
> how --??-- familiar environment --??--



Context would be very helpful in this case.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it is table style, bulleted list style  or headline style without the article.


----------



## perpend

Hutschi said:


> Hi, it is table style, bulleted list style  or headline style without the article.



Wie schliesst du das hinaus?


----------



## Hutschi

”Wie bildungsnah ist familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?"
In stichpunktartigen Aufzeichnungen, in Tabellen und in Überschriften werden oft Artikel weggelassen, die eigentlich notwendig sind.
Demiurg hat den Satz für "normalen" Stil korrigiert. ”Wie bildungsnah ist *die* familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?


----------



## perpend

Alles klar. Danke dir!


----------



## vbergen

Hello, thank you all for your help. It is a form


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed this explains the style.
I agree to ayudas translaton in #3.


----------



## HerrSondag

To be honest I reckon it's just a mistake here, not a decision based on style.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Herr Sondag,

the other sentences are correct only in tables, bulleted lists, headlines and similar structures, too.

Example: "Sucht in der Familie?" - has also elliptical structure. (Enthält Auslassungen grammatischer Elemente.)
The same with: "Wenn ja, wer und welche Art von Sucht?

It is just a style element in tables, bulleted lists, headlines and similar structures.



---
By the way, the style is not only table style but also buearocratic and "political correct" style.
Duden includes "bildungsfern": "nicht auf Bildung hin ausgerichtet, nicht an Bildung interessiert" - Example: "ein bildungsfernes Elternhaus" http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/bildungsfern

"Bildungsnah" is not in the Duden, but you can derive: "Auf Bildung ausgerichtet, an Bildung interessiert". (As ayuda? described above in English.)

I'm wondering about "Zielperson". Is it a questionaire from BND or Verfassungsschutz?


----------



## vbergen

Hello Hutschi, it is funny that you mention is because I found weird the sentence "Sucht in der Familie?". What are we supposed to be searching as a family?


----------



## Hutschi

Sucht has two meanings.
Here it is nor the verb "suchen" but "Die Sucht" -
drug addiction

("Drogen" is usually omitted in German in such context.)


----------



## Demiurg

As Hutschi explained, "Sucht" is in this case related to "siech" (_sick_), not to "suchen" (_search / seek_).


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Demiurg, it is a special desease, for example typically consuming drugs (Drogensucht) or alcohol (Alkoholsucht) or theft in shops (cleptomania) or even sitting day and night at computers and play (Spielsucht), I do not consider my "Wordreference-Forum-Sucht" as meant in this sense, however. But there is supposed a new form "Internet-Sucht".
It is spoken with a short "u", while "sucht" (search) is spoken long.

In the given formular, I think they just mean drugs.


----------



## Kajjo

"Sucht" bedeutet hier höchstwahrscheinlich Alkohol, Tabletten und Betäubungsmittel gleichermaßen. Alkoholsucht ist dabei wohl die häufigste Suchterkrankung und gewiss nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "sucht" (search) is spoken long.


Is that identical with _Suche_? And do you often use this word in the sense of 'search'? Thank you.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi:
noun:
die Suche - (the search)

Verb
suchen - to search
er/sie/es sucht - he/she searches

We use the verb "suchen" very often. But note the conjugation.


----------



## bearded

So by ''sucht (search, spoken long)'' you meant he/she search*es' , *3rd person. I was searching in vain for a noun 'Sucht' meaning the search...
Sorry that I misunderstood you: my bad.


----------



## Hutschi

I should have used infinitive.


----------



## Dan2

vbergen said:


> ”Wie bildungsnah ist (die) familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson einzuschätzen?„


As shown in Post 10, this is from an evaluation form, presumably to be filled out by a social worker.

Am I correct in understanding the OP sentence as being equivalent, in effect, to:
"Bitte Folgendes einschätzen: Wie bildungsnah ist die familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson?"
or,
"Wie würden Sie die 'Bildungsnähe' der familiären Umgebung der Zielperson einschätzen?"

Thanks.


----------



## Hutschi

Dan2 said:


> As shown in Post 10, this is from an evaluation form, presumably to be filled out by a social worker.
> 
> Am I correct in understanding the OP sentence as being equivalent, in effect, to:
> "Bitte Folgendes einschätzen: Wie bildungsnah ist die familiäre Umgebung der Zielperson?"
> or,
> "Wie würden Sie die 'Bildungsnähe' der familiären Umgebung der Zielperson einschätzen?"
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, this is true.


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> "Wie würden Sie die 'Bildungsnähe' der familiären Umgebung der Zielperson einschätzen?"


Yes, that's correct. I do not see a reason to put "Bildungsnähe" in quotes, though.

The adjective "bildungsfern" is more common than "bildungsnah", but both are normal words easy to understand.


----------

